# blood punch!



## cyrax037 (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is something I like to do sometimes, to make a cool punch! Its pretty simple, I use cherry or strawberry drink mix, 2-3 packets per gallon.(3 for a stronger flavor) and I sweeten it with a simple syrup instead of just sugar, and sometimes I'll dissolve a black cherry jello mix packet in it to really thicken it up a bit. Not enough to make real jello out of it, but just enough to thicken it for blood consistency. Its been awhile since I've made it, I can't remember the exact measurements of jello I used that got the best results, you can just experiment with it. But its a really cool way to make drinkable fake blood!


----------



## StreetScream (Sep 24, 2009)

If you figure out the measurements, please pm me! thank you


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

That is cool! A definite must try.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

That is a cool idea - I've also used real jello - cherry and black cherry mix, then pop a square into a martini glass and add vodka or gin and some water. It will dissolve just enough to look like coagulating blood. Great for vampire themed parties


----------

